# Some of my fish.



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

These are a few of my fish ..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They're beautiful!! Love your texan and pleco :-D


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Good lookin' tank!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

gorgeous fish!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool pleco shot! Looks ready to charge, lol.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice blue acaras. Are they a breeding pair?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

hrmm i dont see any pictures but his sig...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

lochness said:


> hrmm i dont see any pictures but his sig...


I can see them, try to open up the page again


----------



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys  

The acara are a breeding pair, you can see some of their fry in the pics.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely collection of fish, especially the Oscar.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yeah! U can see the babies! I didn't notice them before.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Oh yeah! U can see the babies! I didn't notice them before.



oh cool! I didnt notice them either CM!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> oh cool! I didnt notice them either CM!


 Me either. They blend in really well. The first time i ever saw a *huge* brood of fry was at a LFS in one of their show tanks, Midas cichlids I believe. So cool, they had claimed one half of the 200+ gal tank and the rest of their tankmates knew not to cross that line.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

crazy cool!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice fish! I love oscars, yours is great!


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

very nice pleco!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful fish! I love that pic of the pleco and the one of the parent looking at it's babies...


----------

